# St John Appeals for Volunteer Life-Savers



## Nick Gawriluk (Aug 17, 2016)

Organisers of the St John Ambulance Bedford John Bunyan unit are appealing for new volunteers to step forward, with opportunities as adult first aiders, youth leaders and badgers. Adult volunteers carry out first aid duties at events including the Bedford River Festival, the Bedford Kite Festival, and the Festival of Fire and Light, as well as other public gatherings in the community. No prior first aid or volunteering experience is required as all necessary training will be given at weekly unit meetings. From The Bedford Times & Citizen Tuesday 16 August 2016.


----------

